# best 240 year..(lsd/ drivetrain wise)



## jared83 (Sep 29, 2004)

which year should i be looking for and which models ...had limited slip and better drivetrains or are they all mostly the same..


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

only super hicas had lsd rears for the s13's that i know of and as for s14 i think it was an option with abs but i am not for sure on that just search lsd


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

there is no "better year", although the 91 240 had the most agressive stock cams(not by much, just marginal)..if you want the lsd, you have to look for super hicas, than just buy a hicas eliminator kit and your set..


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

All the drive trains are the same and as stated the s13 with super HICAS were the only ones that came with a stock VLSD. Then s14s that had ABS typically had a VLSD. But IMHO you would be better off just getting a non-hicas s13 then swapping in a VLSD.


----------

